# Recanning store bought spaghetti sauce?



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

Would it be safe and ok quality-wise to recan store spaghetti sauce into Pint jars? We never seem to use up a whole jar or can and it seems like such a waste.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Go for it. If you have a dehydrator you can also make leather out of it and reconstitute as much as you need too. It also freezes well in baggies or bowls. Are you thinking of going to Costco and doing the #10 cans? That would be more efficient than just canning up a few pints at a time from a quart's leftovers. If you're worried about the ph then I suggest pressure canning.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

If pressure canned, sure. 20 min for pints, pressure depending on your altitude. But I agree with the above. If you are going to do it get the big cans. Otherwise it would be a waste of your time and the stove energy used.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Or you could put what you don't use in the freezer for next time!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Not worth canning, unless you buy a bunch, divide all and can a batch. I vote for freezing the leftover each time you open a can....James


----------

